# Need Help Identifying Revolver



## bugeyebug (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,
New member here. I'm trying to identify a revolver that my in-laws own. It's been in their possession for decades, but they don't know anything about the gun. We'd like to know what type it is, plus any history or website that might tell us more about the make and model. Here are a few images. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers,
Bug


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Appears to be a Harrington & Richardson, which really sums up all my information about it.

H & R Firearms


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I agree with Bruce. Further, I believe that it's a *Model 2*.
Somewhere on it, there will be a note about its caliber, which will be either .32 or .38.
(Note that if it says ".38," this is not a modern .38 Special revolver. It was made for an older, less powerful cartridge called ".38 S&W." Some were made in ".38 Long," as well.)

It's not particularly valuable, except for its family association. Even in excellent condition, it would only bring in $150.00, or maybe a little more.
Clean any rust off of it using a piece of balsa wood and some oil. Do not use anything more abrasive than that. Use a bronze brush and oil inside its barrel.
If it's fully functional, it might be fun to shoot. This would be possible only if it's a .38 S&W, because none of the other loadings are made, nowadays.


----------

